# Regulations on the Huron in Ann Arbor



## NEO (Nov 8, 2000)

Does anyone know special regulations regarding motorized boats on the Huron River upstream from the dam that crosses Hogback Road? I'm hoping to put my boat in somewhere along Huron River Drive. I haven't found any DNR related resources on this subject. Thanks.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

From what i've heard, as long as your motor doesnt exceed 10 hp you are fine. There is a launch on Geddes rd. at Gallup park. That is just upstream from the dam. Now im not sure if the 10 hp thing is true, but thats what ive been told.


----------



## NEO (Nov 8, 2000)

Hmmmmmmmmmm, my boat has a 40hp on it. I could have swore I saw some $20k bass boat out there last year while canoeing. Of course he was sitting and fishing when we went by but I doubt he got out there by trolling motor alone. Hmmmmmmmmm.........................


----------



## NEO (Nov 8, 2000)

Just thought I would update anyone who cares. I emailed the DNR and below is their response. By the way, I went to Gallup Park and saw no launch or even a place to park a vehicle with a trailer. What gives?

My question to the DNR: What are the boating regulations for Barton and Geddes ponds in Ann Arbor, 
Michigan? Are there any boat size or motor size restrictions? If so what are 
they?

DNR Response: History: Eff. February 28, 1975
HURON RIVER, ANN ARBOR CITY AND TOWNSHIP - R281.781.4 - Speed restriction.
4. On the waters of the Huron river within the city of Ann Arbor, county of 
Washtenaw, state of Michigan, and on the waters of the Huron river from the 
Maple Street bridge to the Dixboro Street bridge, including Argo, Geddes, and 
Barton ponds, township of Ann Arbor, county of Washtenaw, state of Michigan, no 
operator of any motorboat shall exceed a slow--no wake speed.
History: Eff. May 15, 1968


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I've never tried to launch in the area, but I thought that there might be a launch off of Geddes as it starts to run up the hill towards US23. Did you look over in that area by any chance?


----------



## NEO (Nov 8, 2000)

I have not looked there yet. I am planning to drive around this weekend to find the launches on Barton and Geddes ponds. I want to try my luck on some catfish this year. I will post my findings.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

NEO,
Get on Huron River Drive and head due west, watch for the launch, which is nothing more than a very steep, well rutted,more of a dirt drive than a launch! I take M14west and use to be able to put in right under the expressway getting off at Whitmore Lake Road exit. Very shallow there, and your limited between Argo and Barton Dams. Over thirty years, I've seen everything on that river you can imagine, and only twice have the law been found to enforce any regulations, I think they may spend more time on the shore fishing, which alot of folks do out there. Was on the pond on 7-30, marked alot of fish, got two nice cats on crayfish. Good Luck!


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

The first train bridge you go under to head towards the pond doesn't leave much room to get under, and the bridge at Foster Rd. ( I think thats the name) was under repair or replacment and they had resticted the river at that point, may not be there now, but could be hard to get by in a larger rig.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

There is a launch at Gallup park. It is located east of Huron Parkway off of Geddes on the north side of the river. About 100 feet from the intersection is the drive back to the launch. Just a little dirt drive. The boat launch is back in there.


----------



## PHISH ON (Oct 24, 2002)

Yup, NEO, I drive by it on my way to and from work everyday, it's there, I see cars with trailers parked there all the time. 

Good luck finding it, shouldn't be too hard (west of US23, just barely East of Huron River Drive I believe)


----------



## PHISH ON (Oct 24, 2002)

CORRECTION: Huron Parkway, not "River Drive"
sorry!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

The launch at Barton Pond on Huron River Drive is a joke IMHO. It's nearly impossible to launch anything more than a 14' aluminum, and you need 4x4 to deal with the steep gravel hill. The bridge, as mentioned, would likely not let a boat pass with a console or windshield. We launched in my buddies 14' aluminum there last year and I remember having to lay down flat to get under the RR bridge. 

To me Barton Pond looks like a great fishery, with 30 foot depths near the big dam. But access is extremely difficult except for the one, poorly maintained launch.

BTW I think the other bridge you are referring to Ricky is the Maple Road bridge, just downstream of the RR bridge.


----------



## NEO (Nov 8, 2000)

I found the launch at Barton Pond today and will not be attempting to launch there in this lifetime. What a joke. I'll head over to Geddes Pond and see if I can locate the launch close to Gallup Park. Thanks for the info.


----------

